# San Luis Potosi



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm just back from exploring a few cities in Mexico and ended up feeling most comfortable in Queretaro. 

But I didn't have time to see San Luis Potosi, which I'd wanted to do.

How would you compare those two cities?

Thanks!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

hbj said:


> I'm just back from exploring a few cities in Mexico and ended up feeling most comfortable in Queretaro.
> 
> But I didn't have time to see San Luis Potosi, which I'd wanted to do.
> 
> ...


You are the only person that can make that determination for you. If you are interested, make a trip there to see how comfortable you will feel. They both have their pros and cons. Lots has been debated here about the 2, but only you can decide for you. Good luck.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

coondawg said:


> You are the only person that can make that determination for you. If you are interested, make a trip there to see how comfortable you will feel. They both have their pros and cons. Lots has been debated here about the 2, but only you can decide for you. Good luck.


I don't believe that is the information the OP was seeking. He was asking for opinions on SLP and how one would compare the two cities. He was seeking information, not advice.


----------

